#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Need guidance on how to fill the ON/OFF time according to conditions set?

## PeterHan123

Dear Community,

I want Excel to automatically help me fill up the table based on the values that I input, for example if I typed 0 on B2 it will print out 0, however there are a few conditions.
Capture.PNG

For Example, 
1) Since 12Am is OFF, so the 12:00-12:50am is 0
Since 1AM & 2AM is ON, so 1:00-2:50am follows Green Cells Values
Since 3AM is OFF, then 3:00-3:50AM is forced to 0.

2)Since 12Am is ON, so the 12:00-12:50am follows the Green cells values
Since 1AM is OFF, so that hour is all OFF
Since 3-5AM is ON, then 2:00-5:50AM operate on Green Cells Values

I have attached a few pictures for understanding. 
1.PNG
2.PNG

Thank you in advance!

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*
*
SECOND WARNING!*

Unfortunately, this is a duplicate thread, and you are allowed only ONE thread per issue here.

Please see Forum Rule #5 about thread duplication. 

I am closing this thread, but you may continue here in the original thread:_ https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...onditions.html_

----------

